# TS-H652 Driver for Windows 7 Installation



## tc22 (Dec 25, 2009)

Hello,

I'm building my first computer and for the most part all its components are new except for the DVD drive and PSU. However, when I try to install Windows 7 it asks me to insert a CD/DVD or USB with the Driver for the DVD drive. I searched on the internet and could only find one driver : http://www.tsstorage.com/tsst/tech_e/romdrvre.html

So I downloaded this driver and put it onto a USB flash drive and tried to install it on the new PC I'm building but for some reason Windows 7 installation wont even detect the driver file..
I dont really know what to do, whether or not I should go buy a new DVD drive or keep looking for a Driver for my TS-H652 (I've looked for an hour or so now and I haven't had any luck.)
If anyone has any suggestions or help I would GREATLY appreciate it so I can get my first PC up and running. 
Thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Win7 should have the driver already.
Can you post the exact error message.

Can you post the complete specs of your system.
How is this drive connected (master/slave) and is it attached to any other device on the ribbon cable (another CD-rom/Harddrive)?

Bill


----------

